# How cold is too cold?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

So is there a temp that you just won't go out and deal with snow? Anyone have problems running equipment in below zero temps? My threshold is around -20 degrees F. My machines seem to run ok, but I don't do so well.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *So is there a temp that you just won't go out and deal with snow? Anyone have problems running equipment in below zero temps? My threshold is around -20 degrees F. My machines seem to run ok, but I don't do so well. *


I think thats even too cold for mister Snowman, meaning for the most part you need moisture to creat it. Thats way too frigid and I wouldnt be out in it at all.....last year was insane no doubt and 
it reached low teens to single digits during one of our storms...I think the storm started in the 20's (moisture) and an artic blast ended it, brought it down to the single digits ( I didnt like it thats for sure)....I cant imagine riding around in -20....i have skied in it plenty of times but you are moving around much more...

Ducati


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey Duc...

GET A CAB
I won’t leave home without it


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Hey Duc...
> 
> GET A CAB
> I won’t leave home without it  *


I agree! While I haven't used mine in -20 degree weather yet, it is warm inside even with -20 windchills.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Anything below 30 deg's is to cold for me


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Back in my younger days I would never wear a coat even when it got into thre 30's, used to go out to the mail box barefooted in the snow........and there was never such a thing as too cold........Now if I have to wear long sleeves and long pants its getting too cool, if I need even a light jacket, its COLD!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Hey Duc...
> 
> GET A CAB
> I won’t leave home without it  *


If its like last year, then I will definately ! I remember your project and it came out good.....You also told me about an ebay cab for a JD4100-4110...I probably should have, but I didnt for whatever reason. If I stumble on a front blower setup for the 4100, then i will get aggressive and find a cab. 
Last year was the coldest no doubt.....still rememeber it well....

Ducati

Keweenaw4310 still has the hottest setup IMHO but his needs require it, actually mandate it....


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Duc
I thought you had a blower on the cub? Why not get a cab for the cub?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well normaly I don't mind the cold. this year?? I tell you last year I was 40lbs heaver, and in the cold I realy miss that nice thick layer of blubber to keep me warm. Now I shiver at 50. Going to be a LONG winter.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Duc
> I thought you had a blower on the cub? Why not get a cab for the cub? *


I do have it on the Cub, and it does an excellent job as well.
If I was to do it over, the 4100 would be the choice for cab and blower. Its the 4wd drive and the ability to draw heat from the water cooled engine that makes it a better choice. But I'm not complaining about the Cub at all !! or the 4100 for that matter...

Ducati


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

I don't do any snowblowing, I have a guy who comes with a full size NH 4WD with a 72" Pronovost blower on it. The tractor has dual controls and a reversing seat so he can blow looking forward. It takes him about 15 minutes to do the whole yard. Clean! Costs me about $20 unless it's really crazy.

But as for temperature, I did enough of that working for other people. Ran through a stretch when I was working in Newfoundland that it didn't get above zero F nor the wind less than gale force for 4 weeks. Now I don't go outside if the temperature or wind chill is below 0F.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

god or whomever seemed to be kind to us.. when its 20 below.. we dont get much snow... it seems to warm up to 0 or 10 to 20 above 0 when we get the snowfall.. thats balmy...


----------

